# voles



## bmwnaw (Oct 10, 2012)

we have an infestation of voles in our area. I have 2.5 acres but it extends for at least 30 lot owners (2.5 acres). I talked to the exterminator and he said " you can only manage these pest not kill them all". I have a license to get strychnine pellets what is the best way to kill these pests with the pellets.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

A little odd that you have a license for strychnine, yet you need advice on how to use it. Anyway, it sounds like you mean businsess

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/environment/8810769/How-to-get-rid-of-moles-in-your-garden.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your license should specify how you may use the toxin. The problem with something as lethal as you plan to use is that you may not be able to contain the poison to the vole population. Other animals will nibble on what they leave behind. Predators will nibble on the poisoned voles. 

Something tells me you are not in the US by the way. You might want to update your profile with general geographic information.


----------

